

Showdown - javascript markdown - ConceitedCode
http://softwaremaniacs.org/playground/showdown-highlight/

======
josephg
I used that to make a demo for my realtime collaborative editing library:

<http://sharejs.org/wiki/HackerNews>

The rendered markdown updates live for you and everyone else viewing the page!

------
vmind
Showdown's a great library, I use it with some tweaks on <http://notepag.es/>
for doing markdown/latex math editing. Given it is just a chain of regexes
though, modifying it to add new functionality can be a little hairy.

------
Kenan
Reminds me of <http://showdown.im> , which I've been using up until recently.
I know they both use the same library, but this one looks like it has syntax
highlighting.

------
troels
Based on the underlying library, I created this wysiwyg-ish editor a while
back: <http://troelskn.github.com/upflow/>

------
lisper
<https://github.com/rongarret/microWiki>

uses showdown as the front-end of a wiki

------
mcantelon
Nice... unlike the Mac OS X app on HN earlier, this doesn't scroll the preview
to the top when the markdown is changed.

------
pspeter3
That's awesome! I want to work on something that will convert notes in
Catch.com with #markdown using that.

